# buying a used snowmoblie



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I know I might get allot of opinions but I don't know any snowmobile enthusiast. I used to own three old arctic cat sleds all made in the 80's. they were costing me a fortune to maintain; plus they where hard to start. After going through my shed and seeing all the equipment I had for ice fishing (that I don't use anymore), I think it is time to pick up another one. I thought I would get some input from some knowledgeable people. if you where going to buy a used sled, what would you look for. above what year (say newer than 1995), fuel injection?, if someone has added after market equipment. I'm fine with older sleds, I do want one with power for the slush pockets. all and all one that is reliable, who has made that type of machine in the past?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I picked up a 93 Polaris Indy 550 EFI off of a UWN member two years ago. I certainly got my money's worth for $500. My experience-1" lugs is way too little for any real snow-learned that the hard way in 3' of powder... -)O(- . Reverse is very nice to have as is electric start. EFI is a little harder on the battery ie. the battery must be fully charged to operate well.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Reverse will be a nice feature, but it tends to make a sled heavier. Also, it was only a few years ago that they started putting it on mountain/powder sleds. If you're going to buy an older sled, I would say play it safe and get a 600 or 700 mountain sled, be it a Yamaha, Polaris, or Ski-doo, and get one without all the bells an whistles. While Artic Cats have improved since 2000, the older ones seem like they have had a lot of issues. You'll run into issues with any older sled (even some new ones) but some are worse than others. I think pre-2000, Polaris seemed to make the best sleds.

My parents have 2 sleds. A 2000 Artic Cat Mountain Cat 600 (Batteryless EFI) and a 2001 Yamaha Mountain Max 700. Both sleds have adequate power to haul my fat butt up some pretty good slopes and through deep pow without getting stuck. I would say to stay away from trail sleds altogether. While they are nice for hauling people and gear to/from your destination on a packed trail, they really suffer once you get in snow deeper than 16-20 inches. I can't tell you how many times we've had to pull out my grandpa's 550 Panther. Those trail sleds can be beasts to move. The two sleds of my parents' have hand and thumb warmers, which is always nice, but those can short out easily too. 

Watch for something with low miles, something that wasn't rallied too hard (hill climbing and jumping), and I would stick with one that doesn't have too many mods. Maybe aftermarket floater skis or something, but not much engine work. Maintenance records are always nice too, but most people won't have them. Look for damage to the suspension (little cracks in the paint/powdercoat indicating stress or bends), look for cracks in the hood, pan, and tunnel. Is there play in the steering, or its it responsive to every movement you make? How worn down are the lugs on the track? Is the rubber on the track excessively cracked? 

Some of the aforementioned things will be unavoidable with old sleds, but watch for things that just seem like they are excessive for how much the people used them.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks chaser. do you agree that EFI is the way to go? From my experience with ATV's in high altitude it is night and day. From what I and other people I know have gone through with sleds, you think they would be more reliable. I know you might be thinking maintenance, but that is why I sold my old ones. I maintained the h*ll out of them and it was costing to much. My 3 ATV haven't cost me that much. you have giving my some good info thanks.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

EFI is nice because you can go from 4000 feet to 11000 feet without worrying about jet adjustment like you get with a carb. Plus there isn't as much to get clogged up. I would say as long as you run them regularly, you'll be in good shape. 

I like my parents' Yamaha because of it's brute power, but it doesn't jump off the line like the Artic Cat (EFI) does. I weigh 275 pounds and if I punch the throttle on the Cat, the skis come off the ground. Yamaha isn't like that. They both have their ups and downs. If I had my way, I would get a pair of those new Artic Cat M9s or M1s, but that's a different story!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

if I had it my way I would go buy a ski doo. I have owned 3 rotax engines in various atv and watercraft. That is only a dream, they are to much moola. I just want a good machine for ice fishing that will make it through the muck fully loaded down with gear and the sweedish bikini team.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Avoid the Cat powder specials they are money pits. I have owned all brands and my ski doo's have been the cheapest to maintain. Chaser is right on with his advice. What is your price range for the sleds?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

www.govdeals.com 3 1999 polaris rmk 600s. state surplus property. it's an idea..


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> http://www.govdeals.com 3 1999 polaris rmk 600s. state surplus property. it's an idea..


not a bad idea, they usually have very detailed records. I would assume that these were used by the DWR for ice fishing lakes. From the surplus.utah.gov website it says that it is not an auction but they want $1,850 each. 
Mine is a trail sled, very heavy, fairly similar to the RMKs the state is selling.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I seeing three rmk's up for auction. I'm bidding on two, hopeing to get one. wouldn't disappoint me if I got two. the only problem I see, is that the reserve is not met. what do you think these sleds are worth?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> I seeing three rmk's up for auction. I'm bidding on two, hoping to get one. wouldn't disappoint me if I got two. the only problem I see, is that the reserve is not met. what do you think these sleds are worth?


NADA says low retail of 1,390 and high retail of 1,830
http://www.nadaguides.com/default.aspx? ... =MC&gtc=SM


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

their reserve limit was way to high in my book @ 1500.00. though it was fun bidding for those sleds. I know two of them didn't sell.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's one that doesn't seem like too bad of a deal:
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 146&lpid=1


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =146&lpid=
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=389&ss ... ,2,cat,146 This one seems fishy at such a low price??
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 146&lpid=2
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 146&lpid=3 Goob could check this one out for you.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 146&lpid=3


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> I picked up a 93 Polaris Indy 550 EFI off of a UWN member two years ago. I certainly got my money's worth for $500. My experience-1" lugs is way too little for any real snow-learned that the hard way in 3' of powder... -)O(- . Reverse is very nice to have as is electric start. EFI is a little harder on the battery ie. the battery must be fully charged to operate well.


indys are great sleds. my friend has an indy 600 i think and its a great sled he has 2in lugs on the track and it does pretty good in powder..not the best but good


----------

